# sportsmans 10 horse bass circuit



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well i had made the decsion to step down as the director this year. the responce to that is not at all what i expected. over the last 3 days sponcers had made it clear to me if i stepped down they was going to pull out. i feel that would not prmote the sport of bass fishing or be of any help to the fisherman at all. to help keep this circuit going and to keep the sponcers on baord i am going to run it one more year . as fishermen we need to keep sponcers around to help promote our sport. they add a touch of class to what we do and make a day of tourny fishing a better day all around. please show sponcers that they are not forgotten after they help us by saying thank you to them and doing buissness with them we can all help each other. the new schedule will be posted as i get it together. the lakes will run in the order they have in the past with the exception of the championship wich will be held at piedmont this year. i want to thank every one for the overwhelming support that has been showed recently!!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

It takes a great deal of your time to head up circuit like this. You should know that all of the anglers that participate appreciate what you do. Nip is another prime example of a member here that takes a great deal of his personal time so we can enjoy the tournaments we fish in. Thanks to any of the members here that put these things together for the rest of us.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

From a Sponsor point of view I would like to say that I'm very happy you are sticking around for another season. Every fishing/outdoor retailer or manufacturer is approached many times each season for sponsorship. Most circuits and individual anglers have no idea what these businesses want in return. Many anglers think that they will receive money or product and all they have to do is mention the sponsor occasionally. Year after year I get requests to sponsor clubs and individuals. 90% of the time anything I give is simply a donation and I never hear back from them till next year, when they come in again with their hand out. Of course there are those whom I support just to help promote the sport. Mike, your 10hp circuit is of a different breed. From the start you and the members of your circuit have been the kind of organization that makes it all worthwhile, from a sponsors' point of view. Your members never fail to stop in to the store and mention the circuit, or simply offer thanks for our help. They shop at those businesses that help their circuit, and, individually and as a group, actively promote both your circuit and the sponsors. Good luck out there this season. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

About this circut and how it works
John


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

As another sponsor of Mike's I also want to say how happy I am you will be there again. I agree with all Jim's thoughts about you. I hope I can do half as well with my crappie adventure this year. If you need anything let me know.
Tim, Keeping You In Stitches


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

That was the best decision a tournament director has made in 10 years!!!!

Everything that is being said about Mike Slates and his circut is on the money and what tournament angling should be all about!!! A win-win-win relationship with anglers who make the show- the director who develops/maintains the show- and the sponsors who support the show.

Get 'em Michael~ efforts like yours make good names for a sport that is increasingly under the microscope, don't let the enemies win!

Nip

GET US A SCHEDULE!!!!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well kingjohn do i see a new member? i am not exactly sure what your question is but i will give a cast at trying to answer it. this circuit is for 10 horse power or less boats. we operate at 100 percent back to the fishermen and ladies. every single thing donated to us by sponcers goes to the fishermen and ladies and we make absolutley sure we try and do buissnes with those sponcers!! i try to promote honesty and integrity into the sport. we fish 5 differant lakes to give anglers a chance to fish differant waters during the year. we run a points system. during the year to show honor and respect to the best fisherman of the year and to give fisherman something to work for. the championship the last few years has been a bigblow out with plaques and trophys going back 10 places plus first big bass and second big bass. points champions got a set of jackets a 100 bag of tubes points championship plaqures. big bass for the year got a plaque we roasted a hog deep fried 4 turkeys had potatoe salad macaroni salad backed beans some baked goods. during the awards ceramonies i brought the top 3 in points up front and center of the group. i started with 3rd place congratulated them on there great year asked em what helped in thier success and give them a chance to reconize any sponcers they had then had them sit down then i went to second place did the same for them. then when the 1st place team was standing there i asked them if they was nervouse lol prodded and joked with them alittle lol then i gave them thier awards and had them strut thier new coats thru the growed then brought them back up front and conratulated them and said to the crowd ( ladies and gentalmen bob & kenny fulks your 2005 points champions) the crowed gave them a very very good round of applause . this team fished clean fished honest showed the most absolute sportsmanship a team could show wich will give thier points championship some thing to be proud of for years .


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike you gonna have 2 opens like you did last year? I am glad your gonna run it for another season.


----------



## Ohiobassman54 (May 28, 2004)

Where bouts in Beach City I,m next to Correl Potato Chips


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well flipp mwcd has raised the cost of permits drasticaly so it dont look like i will run any opens this year


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I live across the tracks from Byers. Right across from railroad dock.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

mike entry fee gonna be the same?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

What lakes do you typically fish?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

we fish wolfrun piedmont atwood leesvile clendenning lakes


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

will it be an open or club only tourney?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

yes the entry fee is gonna stay the same . there maybe a extra fee to help pay for permits sincne mwcd is raising thier rates but i am working on that


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

its a circuit that anyone can join unless its some one that has been cought and proven of cheatting in a tournament any where!! i hold the sole right to refuse or revoke a membership any time for any reason. i have ran this circuit 4 yrs and never refused any one yet or revoked a membership.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

ok will there be any open ones? i been layed off work and im waiting to get back to work. i wont have the money this yr to run a full circuit but would like to fish 1 or 2 open ones this yr and see how i do before i hit a full circuit. i dont believe in cheating and would never do it


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes I am intersted in fishing some tournaments this year . I have never competed but , thinking of getting into some local bass/walleye tournaments to try it out.
Every year the St. Marys Bass festival is won with small fish,, and I kick myself for not giving it a legitamite shot. 
thanks for the info , I take it you enter the "Circut" not single events????
John


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

whats the fee and lake schedule?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

you can fish one or all of the events . there is a $20.00 membership fee per boat 1 time a year no matter how many of the tournaments you fish. the $20.00 goes to pay for the cost of running the circuit. entry fee at the ramp is$60.00 perboat and that money all goes back to the fisherman.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey, you Beach City guys...Do you know if that is the same Corell's Potato Chips that used to be in Loudonville years ago? I haven't heard of them in decades. I'll send you some money if you'll send me a big bag!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am also interested in hearing some more details about this circuit such as a tenative schedule, more details on how to join. Or possibly a website to look at? Thanks for any additional info.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i can be reached at 330-298-3495 my name is mike i am the tournament directer and i will be happy to answer any questions


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

here is the website http://users.1st.net/ricdubdu/10hpCircuit.html


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Mike, I know there is a slot limit on Wolf Run, are you still allowing guys to bring in bass under 12" to weigh. Why not just go 15" or larger? Just my opinion but that would seem a little more sporting.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well i go backto the lake rules. altho we are a catch and release circuit the state told me wolfrun wants the smaller bass out because it helps keep from stunting the larger fish. i have talked about this with members before and the vast majority says fish the lake limmit.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

back to the top lol


----------

